# Master Bath concept Drawing



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Master Bath concept Drawing

Working with a client to come up with a open design for shower and tub.

I gave them 3 options for shower head location, diverter will be just under wall cap center of shower.

1. Shower wand mounted on a 2' rod into the glass ( like a door handle) 

2. Mount the shower head in the ceiling no wand.

3. same as 2 but with a wand located to the side of the diverter.
All options allow full view of the bathroom while in the shower now
I just need to find a pop out foot rest for shaving legs in the shower.

Tile color will change (so don't *****) this is just for layout. :thumbsup:

What do you guys think?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice drawings. I'd vote for options 1 and 2. Rain head with a handheld


----------



## njtileguy (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys. i like 1 and 3. what type off programs do u use to make a bathroom plan?


----------



## Stone Panels (Jan 17, 2011)

I like 2 and 3 since the layout is the same. I'm a big proponent of not having a tub. Most people don't use them after the first few months and than it always needs cleaning.
So many people today use large showers with half way, glass door. Just a solid piece of glass with an open area opposite of the shower head so there are no hinges, nothing to go bad and it's easy to clean.
Did you use sketchup for the drawings?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I use chief architect for the drawing and renderings.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Is the customer the one pushing for the reversed mountings? Personally, I face away from the shower head as much as towards so it wouldn't be worth the extra effort. I find that most people that get rain heads like a diverter with a handheld.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Lose the tub. Once they start using the shower it won't be used. Would make a good planter, though.

Expand the shower and put seat in shower. Add a linen closet in wood to match cabinets.


----------

